# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Controlling the Elements in Dreams

## Merro

Has anyone ever controlled all of the Elements in your dreams? Lucid or Non-Lucid dreams? The reason I asked this is because I think this is an interesting topic. And I am wondering if anyone has ever summoned storms and other stuff in your Lucid Dreams like Tornadoes, Summoning Wild Fires, Bending Fire, Earth, Water, and Air, etc. That particular stuff, If you have please share your stories.  ::D:

----------


## Puffin

I pulled the fire from the end of a cigarette once (it wasn't hot or cold, just neutral), and moved it around in the air using pyrokinesis. I don't smoke, but that's what I decided to summon for an older Task of the Month.

I've also summoned a tornado before, but it didn't really work out...  :tongue2:  It was only five or six feet high and wasn't very strong. Plus, I wasn't very lucid so I didn't resummon it and attempt to make it bigger.

*Edit:* I've summoned tidal waves too, inside a building. They behaved fairly normally, other than the fact that they moved a little slower than normal.

----------


## martango

I've bent earth, water and fire in a short lucid dream. Gotta love Avatar! ;P

----------


## Soulnote

I've tried to make a fireball but in ended up more of an orange energy ball  :Sad:

----------


## Rilly

In a Non-Lucid I bent the water in my pool. It was fun.  :smiley: 

When I start Lucid dreaming that's one of the first things I'm going to try.

----------


## Soulnote

> In a Non-Lucid I bent the water in my pool. It was fun. 
> 
> When I start Lucid dreaming that's one of the first things I'm going to try.



Lemme know if ya want any help  :tongue2:

----------


## whitemountain

> Lemme know if ya want any help



Yeah, can you give some tips please?

----------


## Soulnote

You've already had 36 lucids, you clearly know how to lucid dream

----------


## Matte87

I've played with fire a couple of times, it was very hard in the beginning but I've done it successfully a few times now. Also produced some lightning. I still need to try "bending" earth and water.

*EDIT* Just remembered I have played around with Air. Created some cool mini tornadoes  :smiley:

----------


## I U

Funny you should mention, just a few nights earlier I summoned the elements of the scientific ORME, and it acted exactly like described in the literature, from antigravitic white powder to a sweet taste.

----------


## brandant

Last night i had a dream where I was flying outside in a courtyard with trees and buildings surrounding me. Off in the distance I could see lightning and negative energy coming my way. I then saw a funnel cloud appear as it began to starting forming into a tornado. While flying I held out my hands and was able to control and erase the negative energy. Then another one formed. I was able to control it also and erased it as well. I continued to fight these tornado's and just when i saw a break in the clouds i found relief. I kept erasing the clouds until there was nothing left but clear skies. I moved my right hand in a half circle motion then formed 20 Rainbows that towered the city. Everyone was shocked to see how amazing abilities I had and controlled this type of situation. From what I can guess from the Dream, With gods help you can get rid of the negative energy to bring in positive ones. A fresh start at life, your career and your destiny. Thanks for Reading my dream!!

----------

